# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Öin'in Yeni Askeri Doktrin

## atoybil

üİNğİN YENİ ASKERİ DOKTRİN ve SİYASAL EMELLERİ IşIĞINDA SİLAHLANMA üABALARI.................Ali KüLEBİ

Sovyetler Birliğiğnin dağılmasıyla, büyük güçlerin paylaşım bölgesi olarak gördükleri ve doğal kaynaklarına göz diktikleri Orta Asya, üin için ekonomik değerlerin de ötesinde önem taşımaya başladı. Bunun en önemli nedeni Sincan bölgesinde yaşayan ve bağımsızlık özlemi duyan Uygurların güç kazanmasının ve sınırdaş Müslüman Türk Cumhuriyetleriğndeki çeşitli örgütlerden destek almalarının engellenmek istenmesiydi. Ekonomik ve askeri gücün de etkisiyle, önce sınırdaş olduğu Rusya, Tacikistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan ile anlaşmalar yaparak şanghay Beşlisiğni meydana getirdi. Sonradan bu işbirliği sistemine üzbekistanğın da katılmasıyla şanghay İşbirliği ürgütü(şİü) tamamlanmış oldu. Başlangıçta tamamen, bölgede özellikle sınır güvenliği ve teröre karşı ortak mücadeleyi amaçlayan çizgide bir araya gelen ve başarılı çalışmalar yapan bu örgüt sayesinde üin ciddi şekilde iç tedirginliklerden kurtulmuş oldu. Terörizm, ayrılıkçılık ve radikalizm gibi üç önemli ve şİü üyesi bütün ülkeleri müştereken rahatsız eden tehdit belli ölçülerde kontrol altına alınmış oldu. 
Ancak 11 Eylül terör olaylarından sonra Orta Asya Bölgesiğne terörü bahane ederek giren ABDğnin varlığı bundan böyle başka kuvvet dengelerini de söz konusu edecekti. Esasen, Sincan Bölgesiğnden başka Tayvan dolayısıyla da ABD ile doğrudan bir sorunu olan üin, her ne kadar kuzeyinde bağımsızlık isteyen Uygur Türklerini açıkça desteklemese de bu harekete sıcak bakan ve hatta başkan Bushğun Ekim 2001ğde üinği uyaran ğüin, terörizmi bahane ederek azınlıkları ezmesinğ söylemini dile getiren ABD yönetimiyle bir başka sıkıntı daha yaşamaktadır. şimdilik ağırlıklı olarak aralarında yumuşak gibi yürütülen sorunların nirengi noktası Tayvan gözükse de, gözünü Orta Asyağya dikmiş olan ABDğnin ilerde Sincan Bölgesini ele almayacağını kimse söyleyemez. 
ABDğnin terör bahanesiyle Orta Asyağda konuşlanmış olması bugün için üinğin işine gelirken, ABD bu konuda şİüğyü doğrudan kullanma yerine, şİüğnün üin dışındaki üyeleri ile ikili anlaşmalar yapmak suretiyle ve Bişkekğte kurulmuş olan Terörle Mücadele Merkeziğni de kullanmaksızın bölgenin hatırı sayılır aktörü konumuna gelmiştir. Güneyde, Tayvan konusunda üçüncü Dünya Savaşığna bile varacak sürtüşmesi olan ABDğnin, kuzeyinde, şİü üyeleriyle içli dışlı olması ve adeta üinği kuşatması, bu ülkeyi rahatsız etmektedir. 
Rusyağnın yönetim ve ekonomiyle ilgili iç sorunları, Orta Asyağda üinğe halen daha rahat hareket etme olanağı sağlarken, üin bu rahat hareket olanağını ABDğnin etkinliğinin artmasının engellenmesi yönünde kullanmaktadır. Buna karşı, Afganistan seçimlerinden sonra bölgedeki aktivitesini azaltacağını ifade etmiş olan ABDğnin, tam tersine askeri ve siyasal açıdan bu aktiviteyi artırması üinği ve Rusyağyı rahatsız etmiştir. Bu rahatsızlığın en belirgin örneği, her iki ülkenin 6 Temmuzğda Astanağda yapılan şİü toplantısında ikna ettikleri Kırgızistan ve üzbekistanğın topraklarındaki Amerikan üslerinin boşaltılmasını istemeleriyle ortaya çıkmıştır. Her ne kadar, sonradan bu konu taraflar arasında düşük düzeyde bir olguya indirgenmiş ve geçiştirilmeye çalışılmışsa da üzbekistan üsler konusundaki tutumunda kararlı gözükmektedir. üzbekistanğda boşaltılacağı kesinleşen Hanabad Hava üssüğnün yakın gelecekte Azerbaycanğa nakli söz konusu olmaktadır. Yine üinğli general Zu Chenguğnun, Amerikalıları hedef alan ve Tayvan konusunda nükleer bir savaşı bile göze alabilecekleri konusundaki söylemi, üin-ABD ilişkilerinin çok yönlü boyutlarını ortaya koymaktadır. 
üİNğİN üAĞDAş SİLAHLANMA PROGRAMI 
Batıyla olan bütün iyi ilişkisi ve çok ciddi ticari bağlantılarına karşın, otoriter, totaliter bir komünist partisi tarafından yönetildiği unutulmaması gereken üin, saldırgan olmasa da Soğuk Savaş sonrasının en ciddi silahlanma programını yürütmektedir. Pragmatik bir anlayışla yönetilen üinğin, ayakta kalmak, güçlü olmak ve 1.5 milyara yaklaşan nüfusunu doyurmak uğruna her yola baş vuracağı açıktır. Bu yolların içinde güç kullanma da söz konusudur. 1990ğların başlarında ağırlıklı olarak savunmaya dönük bir doktrine bağlı kalmış olan üin Halk Cumhuriyeti Silahlı Kuvvetleri, o günlerde hala 1950ğlerin modifiye edilmiş Sovyet teknolojisine dayanan bir güçtü. Ancak her alanda olduğu gibi askeri teknoloji ve silah üretiminde de, 60 milyar Dolar civarındaki büyük savunma bütçesine paralel olarak kendini geliştiren üin artık, modern bir askeri güç olarak, müşterek harekat yetenekli ve çıkarlarını bilgi çağının araçlarını kullanarak hassas vuruş ve saldırı teknikleri uygulayacak konuma gelmiştir. 
üin Halk Kurtuluş Ordusu, geliştirilen bu gücü stratejik tehdit ve baskı aracı olarak kullanmaya başlamıştır. Anlaşılan odur ki bundan böyle, palazlanan üin Halk Kurtuluş Ordusu nükleer gücünü caydırıcılık anlamında değil, politik bir baskı aracı olarak da kullanabilecektir. General Zhuğnun ABDğyi son tehdidi bunun belirginleşmeye başlayan bir görüntüsüdür. Bu tehdit bundan böyle her halde yalnız ABD gibi en güçlü askeri güce değil, diğer bütün ülkelere de yöneliktir. 
Bunu, üinğin süratle arttırmaya başladığı karadan ve denizaltından atılacak nükleer balistik füzelerinde görürüz. Ama, bu sofistike silah sistemlerinin yanı sıra anti-uydu sistemleri, bilgisayar, istihbarat, gözetleme ve keşif yetenekli yeni saldırı denizaltıları, yerli üretim olarak daha da geliştirdiği FB-7, yine yerli üretim yeni nesil Jian-10(J-10) (Pakistanğdan aldıkları bir F-16ğyı, İsrail Laviğsine benzeterek ve ters mühendislik yöntemiyle taklit ve geliştirdikleri söyleniyor) ile Rusyağdan satın almakta olduğu Su-30MKK çok amaçlı savaş uçakları da kayda değer. Bütün gelişme ve çabaların yanı sıra, özellikle; HQ-9 uzun menzilli karadan havaya balistik füze, Song sınıfı sofistike dizel elektrikli denizaltı, radar görünmezliği arz eden 052C tipi destroyer üretiminde ciddi başarılar kazanılmıştır. 
Dış alım yoluyla edinilen veya üretimine başlanılan gelişmiş hassas güdümlü mermiler, Cruise füzeleri, havadan-havaya, havadan-yere ve anti-radyasyon mühimmatları da saldırı amaçlarına dönüktür. 
üinğin ilginç bir çalışması da, elindeki yüzlerce eski ve depoya konmuş savaş uçağının insansız hava savaş uçaklarına dönüştürülmesi projesidir. 
Konvansiyonel silah sistemlerinde halen oldukça geri olan ve bunları asri konuma getirmek için batı teknolojilerine ve bu bağlamda ABğye muhtaç olan üin, Kuzey Koreğnin yanı sıra kitle imha silahları ve buna dönük teknolojileri geliştirme ve hatta ihraç etme konusunda göreceli olarak daha başarılıdır. 
Savunma çevreleri tarafından ifade edildiği üzere üinğin toplam nükleer silah kapasitesi 400 atom başlığından biraz fazladır. Bunların 250 kadarı çeşitli stratejik silahlar ve 150 kadarı taktik silahlar bünyesinde biçimlendirilmiştir. 
Nükleer silahlarını uzun mesafelere taşıyabilecek sofistike hava gücünden mahrum olan üin, bu yönde bütün ağırlığını balistik füze sistemlerini geliştirmeye vermiş ve bunda da oldukça başarılı olmuştur. Halen kıtalararası 20 kadar balistik füzeyle atom başlığı sevk yeteneği olduğu söylenmektedir. 
GELİşTİRİLEN FüZE SİSTEMLERİ 
1956ğda füze programlarını geliştirmeye başlayan üinğin, özellikle 1981ğden sonra uzun menzilli füzeler geliştirmede başarılı olduğu görülmektedir. Katı yakıtlı füze sistemlerinin hareket edebilirliği nedeniyle düşman tarafından vurulmasının güç olması ve bunların kısa sürede ateşe hazır duruma getirilebilmesi üin teknokratlarının katı yakıt konusuna daha fazla eğilip başarı kazanmalarını sağlamıştır. Bu bağlamda, üin envanterindeki orta menzilli füzelerin yanı sıra, DF-21, DF-31 ve geliştirmeye devam ettiği DF-41 gibi kıtalararası balistik füzeleri hareket edebilir(mobil) fırlatıcılara yerleştirmiştir. Ayrıca çok başlıklı füzeleri de geliştirmeyi sürdüren üin, ABD ve Rusyağya göre daha az olan balistik füze sayısını bu yolla dengelemeye çalışmaktadır ve bu bakımdan önemli bir yol kat etmiştir. 
üİN-ABD-TAYVAN ve OLASI BİR SAVAş 
Amerikan güçlerinin bölgedeki egemenliğini engelleme amacı güttüğünü söyleyebileceğimiz üin Halk Kurtuluş Ordusu, yine, Tayvan üzerinde iddia ettiği hakkını elde etmek amacıyla 2010 yılına kadar Adağya 2000 kadar balistik füze ve Cruise füzesi yönlendirmeyi amaçlamaktadır. Bunları da yine her hava koşulunda operasyon yapabilecek 200-300 kadar Sukhoi ve Xian Av-Bombardıman uçağı ile destekleyecektir. Tayvan ile ilgili amaçlarına 2005ğlerde ulaşabilecek durumda olmasa bile, yakın bir gelecekte elde edeceği yeni askeri platformlar sayesinde, ABDğnin Tayvanğı koruyabilecek bir refleks gösteremeyeceği kadar kısa bir sürede Tayvanğa yönelik bir sürpriz harekatı gerçekleştirmeyi planlayan üin, bunun için konvansiyonel ve nükleer bütün güçlerini kullanabilecektir. üin, ani bir saldırıda, kullanabileceği füze ve hava güçleriyle nükleer olmayan ve belki de nükleer dahil bütün silahlarını, uzaktan kumandalı platformlarını, bilişim teknolojisi destekli bir şekilde ve yoğun özel kuvvet saldırıları ile desteklenen etkin hava indirme ve denizden çıkarma harekatlarıyla özellikle Taipei bölgesine yönelterek bunu gerçekleştirebilir. 
üin Halk Kurtuluş Ordusuğnun Tayvanğa olan ilgisi buranın yalnız Anakarağya katılması için değil, aynı zamanda, daha ilerde, gerektiğinde Japonya, Hindistan, Güneydoğu Asya ve Avustralyağya olabilecek olası harekatlarda ileri bir üs olarak kullanabilme amacı taşıması için de olabilir. Ayrıca, Tayvanğın denize açılmada üinğin önünde bir bakıma bir engel teşkil etmesi nedeninden bunun ortadan kaldırılması hususu da önemlidir. 
Bütün harekatlarda, Rusyağdan edinmekte olduğu T-22 Backfire, TU-95 Bear bombardıman uçakları ve yine yakın bir gelecekte edinmeyi düşündüğü güçlü bir uçak gemisi filosuyla, bölgesinden uzak yerlerde boy göstermeyi amaçladığı söylenebilir. Ayrıca, daha yakın alanlarda ve özellikle Orta Asya ve Sincan bölgesinde de sınırlı ve bölgesel operasyonlarda kullanılmak üzere Acil Müdahale Kuvvetleri oluşturmuştur. Bu güçlere, düşük yoğunluklu savaşlarla, büyük topyekun savaşlarda yardımcı olmak üzere ciddi üzel Kuvvetler Birlikleri yetiştirilmektedir. Yine kurulmaya başladığı söylenen 3 tümenlik yeni hava indirme grubunu Tayvanğa yakın Zhejğiang Eyaletinde konuşlandırarak Tayvanğı hedeflediği gibi, bu birlikleri bir kaç saat içinde başka bölgelere sevk etme kapasitesi de olan üin Halk Ordusu, ayrıca, genelde tümen şeklindeki kuvvet oluşumlarını tugay ve hatta tabur düzenine geçirmeye ve böylelikle daha hareketli bir ordu haline gelmeye çalışmaktadır. 
Bütün bu çabalar, Orta Asya, Tayvan ve Sincan bölgesinde vuku bulabilecek çatışmalara yönelik ise de üinğin artık edinmiş olduğu ekonomik güç ve bunun yanı sıra nükleer füze yetenekleriyle daha uzak bölgelere de göz diktiği söylenebilir. 
üİN ASKERİ DOKTRİNİNDEKİ GELİşMELER 
Pekin tarafından Aralık 2004ğde yayınlanan ğüin Ulusal Savunması-2004ğ raporunda sunulan yeni askeri doktrinin ele aldığı en önemli husus, üin Halk Kurtuluş Ordusuğnun gelecekteki savaşları ğbilgi teknolojileriğni bir kuvvet çarpanı olarak ele alarak değerlendirilmesinde görülür. 
üin Ordusu, birleşik harekat potansiyel ve yeteneğini, modern bir entegre komuta, kontrol, iletişim, bilgisayar, istihbarat, gözetleme ve keşif ağı geliştirerek elde etmeye çalışmaktadır. 
Geçmişte ordu tarafından yapılan birçok silah, araç ve gerecin üretimi sivil sektöre aktarılmış ve bunda ekonominin mobilize edilmesi amaçlanmıştır. 
üin, Afganistan ve Irak Savaşlarında elde edilmiş deneyimleri özümleyerek, bu alınan dersleri güncelleştirilmiş doktrin, planlama ve satın alma programlarına dönüştürerek gerçekleştirmeyi amaçlamaktadır. 
Bunlara ilaveten, ABğye baskı yapılarak, 1989 Tiananmen olaylarından sonra AB tarafından yürürlüğe konulmuş ileri teknolojili silahlarla ilgili ambargonun kaldırılmasına çalışılmaktadır. 
Yine bu bağlamda, bir bakıma ileri teknolojili silah edinme konusunda tek kaynak olan Rusya Federasyonuğndan, hali hazırda siparişi verilen Su-30MKK ve Su-30MK2 gibi çok amaçlı savaş uçakları, SOVREMENNYY DDG sınıfı füze destroyerleri, KILO sınıfı denizaltılar ve geliştirilmiş SAM füzelerine ilaveten, üin ayrıca 2005 yılında IL-76 nakliye uçakları ile IL-78/MIDAS havada yakıt ikmali sağlayacak tanker uçaklarını almayı amaçlamaktadır. 
YENİ DOKTRİN İüİN YENİ YETENEKLER 
Artık dünyada ciddi bir aktör olduğu rahatlıkla söylenebilecek üin Ordusu bunu sağlayabilmek için geliştirdiği yeni savunma doktrini ışığında, yukarıda belirtilebilen platformların dışında daha sofistike teknolojili silahlara kavuşmanın yanı sıra yeni sistemler ve bu doğrultuda stratejileri de hedeflemektedir. 
Bu bağlamda üin; 
ğ Uzayda askeri harekat yeteneği hedeflerken, özellikle Rusyağdan sağladığı IRS ve yerli ASAT uydu yetenekleri üzerinde, çok gelişmiş nano ve hatta pico uydular geliştirmek aşamasındalar. 
ğ Gelecek nesil savaş silahları için de artık ciddi yatırımlar yapmaya başlamış ve bu kapsamda manevra yeteneği olabilen ve harekat halindeki gemileri vurabilen balistik füzeler geliştirmektedir. 
ğ 2010ğlarda kıtalararası ve denizden atılabilen balistik füzelerinin sayısı 100ğü geçebilecektir. 
ğ 094 SSBN tipi nükleer denizaltısı ve bundan atılabilen JL-2 SLBM füzeleri gibi platformların geçen yıl başarıyla denenmiş olmaları da önemlidir. 
ğ üncelikle ve özellikle Tayvanğa karşı kullanması amaçlanan Tomahawk tipi karaya atılan Cruise füzelerinin 1000 adedinin 2010ğlara kadar envantere alınması beklenmektedir. 
ğ Yine 2010ğlara kadar 1300 adet kısa menzilli balistik füze edinilmesi söz konusudur. 
ğ J-10 Chengdu ve Xian JH-7A her hava koşulunda uçabilen savaş uçaklarının geliştirilmesinde daha önemli adımlar atılmak istenmektedir. 
ğ Hava gücünü destekleyecek iki ayrı AWACS erken uyarı uçak sistemi geliştirme programı yürütülmektedir. 
ğ 2010ğa kadar 60 kadar yeni nükleer ve konvansiyonel saldırı denizaltısını deniz gücüne katmayı amaçlamaktadır. 
ğ Rusya, Ukrayna, Almanya ve Fransağdan edindiği teknolojilerle, görünmezlik özelliği ile modern elektronik uçaksavar ve gemilere karşı silah sistemleri olan savaş gemileri geliştirmektedir. 
ğ Uçar birlik harekatları için, Amerikan C-5 ağır nakliye uçaklarından daha çok taşıma kapasitesine sahip Antonov 124ğleri edinmeyi de amaçladığı iddia edilmektedir. 
SONUü 
Kendini geçmişte her zaman Asyağnın egemen bir gücü olarak gören üin her alandaki çalışmalarıyla bu egemenliğini dünya üzerinde pekiştirmeye çalışmaktadır. Ancak bu çabalar, ABDğnin yanı sıra üinğin çoğuyla sınır ve karasuları sorunu sahibi olduğu Kore, Hindistan , Japonya, Vietnam, Avustralya gibi ülkeleri de tedirgin etmektedir. ABDğnin dünyanın çeşitli yerlerinde esasen bulaşmış olduğu ve yük altına girdiği sorunlar nedeniyle artık üin gibi ciddi bir bölgesel güce, Orta Asya ve Tayvan gibi coğrafyalarda aynı anda müdahale etmesi zor gibi gözükmektedir. 2010ğları, silahlanmada bir çok yeteneğe kavuşmak için bir aşama olarak gören üinğin, önümüzdeki 10 yıl içinde, ABDğye meydan okuyacağı anlaşılmaktadır. Bu olası meydan okumada, her iki tarafa karşı da uzak durmaya çalışacak bir Rusya gerçeği de hesaba katılırsa, ABDğnin üinğe karşı koymak için, özellikle Hindistan ve diğer bölge ülkeleriyle daha sıkı askeri işbirliği içine girmesi beklenir ki, esasen böyle bir yaklaşım da son günlerde giderek ortaya çıkmaktadır.

----------

